# Question about baby beast



## Zia (22/12/17)

Hey guys! Quick question, is the baby beast tfv8 tank spill resistant? Can I leave it on it’s side without having it mess all over?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/12/17)

It would leak if left on its side. The tank you should look at getting is the TFV8 X Baby Beast. The TFV8 X has top airflow which means it won't leak at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (22/12/17)

Using the TFV8 Baby Beast with stock coils wont leak at all. I keep one or two always filled with juice in my car for use during long drives. Never leaked once. When using the rta coil you might have leaking due to improper wicking.

I use the bottom airflow version.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zia (22/12/17)

daniel craig said:


> It would leak if left on its side. The tank you should look at getting is the TFV8 X Baby Beast. The TFV8 X has top airflow which means it won't leak at all.





Hallucinated_ said:


> Using the TFV8 Baby Beast with stock coils wont leak at all. I keep one or two always filled with juice in my car for use during long drives. Never leaked once. When using the rta coil you might have leaking due to improper wicking.
> 
> I use the bottom airflow version.


Thanks guys! Will definitely switch over soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (22/12/17)

I had a leak or two, but it was with filling and didn't bother to close the airflow. Mine is usually standing upright. Will leave mine on its side and if it leaks i will reply again to this thread, otherwise no leaks no reply or post

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zia (22/12/17)

Shatter said:


> I had a leak or two, but it was with filling and didn't bother to close the airflow. Mine is usually standing upright. Will leave mine on its side and if it leaks i will reply again to this thread, otherwise no leaks no reply or post





Hallucinated_ said:


> Using the TFV8 Baby Beast with stock coils wont leak at all. I keep one or two always filled with juice in my car for use during long drives. Never leaked once. When using the rta coil you might have leaking due to improper wicking.
> 
> I use the bottom airflow version.





daniel craig said:


> It would leak if left on its side. The tank you should look at getting is the TFV8 X Baby Beast. The TFV8 X has top airflow which means it won't leak at all.


Okay... So today while charging my mod fell over and I can confirm the TFV8 Baby Beast does NOT leak when it’s on it’s side

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (22/12/17)

Zia said:


> Okay... So today while charging my mod fell over and I can confirm the TFV8 Baby Beast does NOT leak when it’s on it’s side


It'll only leak when it's in a hot place, whilst travelling (different altitudes and pressure causes leaking) or if you leave it on its side for long.

I leave mine standing upright or on its side and get leaking but that's because I usually use it once or twice and leave it for weeks before dumping the tank and packing it properly. If I use it daily then I do not get any leaks at all. It's only when it's left for very long periods of time that it leaks. It's not very good to leave these tanks for long periods without using it because when you come back to it, you need a new coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

